# 1911 Pope Motorcycle



## djheffer (Aug 27, 2016)

http://nwct.craigslist.org/mcy/5753500359.html

"Serial #66. Believed to be the earliest Pope in existence."


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2016)

Kool stuff there.... (tank doesn't appear too SOLID....lol.)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## eeapo (Aug 28, 2016)

It has seen better days


----------



## stoney (Aug 28, 2016)

Has seen better days yes, but, WOW


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2016)

They erased one "6" it surely was "666", hehe.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 15, 2016)

needs some bondo


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 15, 2016)

Kinda' looks like the one that was in the field at Copake a couple years ago.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 15, 2016)

Saweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 20, 2016)

If I owned that it would be in my living room or bedroom. Or maybe I'd wheel it around the house with me. Fine art right there!


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 20, 2016)

I talked to him on the 1911 Pope and he is not coming down on the price for sure. I live these old motorcycles wish I could find one I could acutely buy at a price I could get it running. I have talked to many people that have worked on bikes like this and it could cost as much as 20K or more to get it running and road ready. and thats not a compete restoration! Thanks to all the guys out there that find and post this kind of stuff. Hope to find one one day.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 20, 2016)

400.00 at the flea market near my home


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2016)

VDub Will said:


> I talked to him on the 1911 Pope and he is not coming down on the price for sure. I live these old motorcycles wish I could find one I could acutely buy at a price I could get it running. I have talked to many people that have worked on bikes like this and it could cost as much as 20K or more to get it running and road ready. and thats not a compete restoration! Thanks to all the guys out there that find and post this kind of stuff. Hope to find one one day.




Join the AMCA and start going to their swap meets. A few years ago at the Jefferson meet there was a complete running original teens Pope motorcycle. A lot nicer than this one for on $20,000.


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2016)

VDub Will said:


> I talked to him on the 1911 Pope and he is not coming down on the price for sure. I live these old motorcycles wish I could find one I could acutely buy at a price I could get it running. I have talked to many people that have worked on bikes like this and it could cost as much as 20K or more to get it running and road ready. and thats not a compete restoration! Thanks to all the guys out there that find and post this kind of stuff. Hope to find one one day.




Join the AMCA and start going to their swap meets. A few years ago at the Jefferson meet there was a complete running original teens Pope motorcycle. A lot nicer than this one for on $20,000.


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 20, 2016)

thanks for the info Catfish I will do that for sure.


----------



## 3step (Sep 20, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 361741 400.00 at the flea market near my home



That is cool! Did you get it?


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 21, 2016)

yes that is my backyard , with the black bowden , you would be crazy to not buy that 1898 carter motorcycle for 400.00, you could not buy it now for 150,000.00 it is fully restored ,seen at Hershey car show sometimes . the same guy that had this bike , had an all original 1917 harley with side car, it was factory fresh , with 4 quarts of original oil in the sidecar , also a belt drive Pierce that was like new  old stock-he had peddle cars that cost more than a real car , at that flea market I also found the oldest known american bicycle race trophy dated jan.12 1869 , a silver cup , engraved won by william allen , at the velocipede race  1st place -cost was 100.00 to me - I still find and purchase many rare bicycles and motorcycles and anything related to transportation,usually an overseas client buys it before it is ever shown or offered ..    how do you like my run on sentences ,and punctuation , ??!!!just bought this very RARE -NEW MAIL--check out this RARE LOVELL BELL that no one has ever seen another -so far -bike was bought from the original owners family , it has been in a garage for a very long time , the family is looking for some photos of it for me , from days gone by!!!!! stuff is out there , to find and purchase , most buyers ruin the deal by being cheap or cutting down the machine -or just plain ole being an ignorant ,unpleasant person - , I get goodies from people who have never heard of a bike collectors -


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 21, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> yes that is my backyard , with the black bowden , you would be crazy to not buy that 1898 carter motorcycle for 400.00, you could not buy it now for 150,000.00 it is fully restored ,seen at Hershey car show sometimes . the same guy that had this bike , had an all original 1917 harley with side car, it was factory fresh , with 4 quarts of original oil in the sidecar , also a belt drive Pierce that was like new  old stock-he had peddle cars that cost more than a real car , at that flea market I also found the oldest known american bicycle race trophy dated jan.12 1869 , a silver cup , engraved won by william allen , at the velocipede race  1st place -cost was 100.00 to me - I still find and purchase many rare bicycles and motorcycles and anything related to transportation,usually an overseas client buys it before it is ever shown or offered ..    how do you like my run on sentences ,and punctuation , ??!!!just bought this very RARE -NEW MAIL--check out this RARE LOVELL BELL that no one has ever seen another -so far -bike was bought from the original owners family , it has been in a garage for a very long time , the family is looking for some photos of it for me , from days gone by!!!!! stuff is out there , to find and purchase , most buyers ruin the deal by being cheap or cutting down the machine -or just plain ole being an ignorant ,unpleasant person - , I get goodies from people who have never heard of a bike collectors - View attachment 362151 View attachment 362152 View attachment 362153 View attachment 362154 View attachment 362155




VERY cool bike you have there! I love the interesting design. Thank you for sharing photos and info.


----------



## Kelly Prins (Sep 21, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 361741 400.00 at the flea market near my home



Seriously?  Is it still available?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Kelly Prins said:


> Seriously?  Is it still available?



That picture was probably from 1980!


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 22, 2016)

yes, it is available , (not for 400.00) read the entire thread . - more like 225,000.00 would buy it , the bike was shown -so people could see there are items available ,  I can buy nice bikes all day long ,,   I am not rich ,,    I do know where there is a lot of fine material , most of my clients think the cabe and the wheelmen are cheap jokers and will not have anything to do with anyone advertising on those sites , ..   I could spend over 1,000,000.00 and there would be garages and storage areas full ,..of items still ready to purchase ,   all the stuff I sold in the 70s,80s, 90s, 20s, is available ,all my clients are getting up in there years and are ready to sell ,..   Most just do not want to give fine machines away ,...  Look at what Nicole and Stig had for sale , and everyone was sleeping , look at that reflector , that sold for 8.00 , ridiculous,,  I still get good deals , from people who do not use the computer , or even know what american pickers is ...   people contact me sometimes 15 years after meeting at garage sales, estate sales , and antique flea markets- they know it is not a game with me , it is counting money and exchanging merchandise -blue bird offered 1500,


 bought for 2500 sold for 9500 , is how it happens


----------



## jkent (Sep 22, 2016)

Man we need to hook up!  I don't know if people around here are just too pissed off to talk or so affraid of people robbing them at gun point, they just won't talk to anyone. I have actually had people ask me to write them a release of liability, just to go look in a empty barn.
And I have had other people tell just to get the F**K off thier property. Most people just say " No you can't look around" 
I sat with one older guy talking to him for an hour, he had probably 10 outbuildings packed with stuff and after an hour he still told me no.
He said he was just too pissed about people stealing from him, He didn't want anyone on his property.
He continued to say he would rather let his crap sit out there and rot. He said he likes running people off at gun point, when he can catch them.
Bicycles just don't show up around here at all. 
I have been searching for bicycles for 10 years now and the best bicycle I have personally found was a 1980's Santa Cruz BMX bike I bought at an estate sale for $50 and I think I sold it for around a grand. 
Most of the bikes I buy are second hand, In other words. Other people find them and I pay the premium for it.
I am always very kind and always treat people the the utmost respect. 
But when you have young people and meth heads stealing from these people and then someone like myself comes along, it makes it very difficult to earn the respect from these people.
Jkent


----------

